# Tracy History Question...



## SifuJohnson (Jan 8, 2009)

I have read that a man by the name of Richard Griffin once taught Tracy system kenpo in Conn. back in the late 1960's and early 1970's. When I look on the Tracy family tree there is no mention of Richard Griffin though I know he did exist and did teach for the Tracy's. What is the story behind Richard Griffin?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jan 8, 2009)

You also won't find mention of Dan Farmer, who is a former Rokudan with the Tracy system.


----------



## SifuJohnson (Jan 9, 2009)

I read that Greg Silva CEO of United Professionals and Lee Lowery both studied under Richard Griffin in Wethersfield, Conn. at a Tracy school. Does this ring and bells for any of you Tracy Kenpo old timers? So what happened to Richard Griffin? Why isn't he listed?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 9, 2009)

SifuJohnson said:


> I read that Greg Silva CEO of United Professionals and Lee Lowery both studied under Richard Griffin in Wethersfield, Conn. at a Tracy school. Does this ring and bells for any of you Tracy Kenpo old timers? So what happened to Richard Griffin? Why isn't he listed?


 
I'll ask my teacher if he knows the name.  My teacher has been with the Tracys since the early sixties, so it's possible he recognizes the name.


----------



## SifuJohnson (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you my friend!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 9, 2009)

OK, I received an email back from my teacher.  

It seems that there was a group in the New England area back during that time, who largely came in from other arts.  They trained into the Tracy system and then taught that for a while.  I guess they were kind of an isolated group, and eventually they largely drifted away and no longer maintained connections with the Tracys.

My teacher never knew the guy, and he asked Al Tracy if he remembers Richard Griffin.  Al remembers the New England group, but does not remember Richard Griffin specifically.

Back during that time, the Tracys were not keeping as accurate records of all their members.  So if someone from that era drifted away, it is not surprising that their name never made it onto the lists that were compiled later.  That is probably why his name is not on the website.


----------



## SifuJohnson (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey thanks for getting back to me on this. I got an email from a guy in Conn. this afternoon after I made this post and he told me that Richard Griffin had some kind of falling out with one of the Tracys over Tracy system merchandise. He didnt know the specifics but he heard the spilt was not very friendly. In any case I guess that Griffin continued to teach kenpo until he was injured in a diving accident in the early 70's. As I understand it Lee Lowery, Greg Silva and a few other Griffin era black belts had "off and on" relationships with the Parker system but for some reason I was not able to get clarified never attempted to seriously re-establish relations with the Tracy system.   

If anyone has heard or knows different it would be interesting to know what acually went on.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 9, 2009)

SifuJohnson said:


> Hey thanks for getting back to me on this. I got an email from a guy in Conn. this afternoon after I made this post and he told me that Richard Griffin had some kind of falling out with one of the Tracys over Tracy system merchandise. He didnt know the specifics but he heard the spilt was not very friendly. In any case I guess that Griffin continued to teach kenpo until he was injured in a diving accident in the early 70's. As I understand it Lee Lowery, Greg Silva and a few other Griffin era black belts had "off and on" relationships with the Parker system but for some reason I was not able to get clarified never attempted to seriously re-establish relations with the Tracy system.
> 
> If anyone has heard or knows different it would be interesting to know what acually went on.


 

yeah, it happens.  Guys come and go, and sometimes splits happen for various reasons.

anyway, glad you found some info you were looking for.


----------

